# How do I update BIND 9.6.2-P2?



## tuaris (Apr 4, 2012)

I am currently running FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE-p8 and am having a problem with BIND due to a known security issue with the current version in the base  system (9.6.2-P2).  However, when I try to update my system with `# freebsd-update fetch` and `# freebsd-update install` the version of BIND remains the same and the security issue is not fixed.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2012)

It has been patched. Unless you're talking about a different vulnerability.

http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-11:06.bind.asc


----------



## tuaris (Apr 6, 2012)

So freebsd-update won't change the version number of BIND after it patches it?

Anyway, I went ahead and upgraded to FreeBSD 9.0 (with BIND BIND 9.8.1-P1), and the security issue persists.  Someone is using my DNS server to perform a DoS attack.  It's sending out lots of UDP packets and saturating my connection.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2012)

When did you update FreeBSD? I saw a massive amount of new BIND sources get merged into the FreeBSD 9-STABLE repository less than a day ago (output from daily *svn* run): http://pastebin.com/yXmTchrr


----------



## tuaris (Apr 7, 2012)

I upgraded to 9-RELEASE on Wednesday.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2012)

That one does not have an updated BIND. The new version of BIND that was committed today may show up in freebsd-update within a few days (I don't know what the precise turnover time is for the binary update system).


----------

